# Disgusted.



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I've just read a thread in one of the small animal sections that has disgusted and saddened me. Any small animal, regardless of species is a life, and deserves the best possible care for the duration of life. Irresponsible breeding with no consideration for animals or progeny is unthinkable and unacceptable. Back yard breeders need to be shunned by all who care for animals.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I haven't seen the thread in question but I totally agree with you!


----------

